# need tip on how to view largest files on PC



## bsacco (Jun 12, 2003)

I have been burning DVD's on my laptop using Sonic's MYDVD and it was going fine until I tried to make several copies of the the same file then got a -19027 error which means my hard drive just magically filled up to capacity.

Now, there's not enough room to even run the deframenter.

I do not know where or how files were added to my HARD drive. I mean, I 'm burning the files to a DVD...that's the destination...not my hard drive.

Does anyone know how to view my entire PC for a list by descending order of the largest files so I can delete these new temp files that I assume were created by the DVD burning software?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

You can use Start > Search
and there is a "what size is it?" pulldown
Specify the size and the do a Search


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Try this:
Left click on 'My Computer', >rt click C drive> Properties>tools and click on the clean up button.

Also consider using CCleaner to get rid of unwanted files.
You can download it here:
http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Go to your Windows Explorer, look in the download folder, should have a Internet icon on the folder. Thats where all the downloads are stored.


----------



## jboucher (Apr 27, 2005)

Makes me wonder if where you were seeking to make several copies that your software created an ISO image of your DVD first. Whereas when only doing one copy maybe it does not create an ISO first. If that is the case, and you had a fairly full DVD, you would have generated a 4 gig+ file on your HDD. Do a search for all files with the extention ISO (in other words, *.ISO). Then view it in details view (I'm assuming you are using XP) so that you can see the created date. If you have an ISO with a creation date for today (assuming this happened today), that's most likely the problem. Another possibility is perhaps your software keeps an ISO of all the DVDs you create (either automatically, or through a user configurable option). If that's the case, it wouldn't take too long that you'd have quite a bit of disk space chewed up by ISO files.

What is the size of your HDD? Do you know how much space was left on it before you embarked on this DVD burning marathon?

The other thing that comes to mind is your swap file (your virtual memory). Virtual memory size should be no more than 2 times your RAM. Too much virtual memory can slow down your system, possibly even lock it up if you are running out of disk space (although I believe it is designed to not chew up the last bit of your disk space).

On WinXP home, you can check this by clicking on Control Panel, System Properties, then click on the Advanced tab, click on Settings (for Performance), and under Performance Options click on the Advanced Tab and see near the bottom of that window your virtual memory settings. Here you set the initial size as well as the maxium size of your virtual memory. If your drive is partitioned (or you have more than one HDD in your system that is recognized by Windows), it appears to allow you to set up virtual memory on more than one HDD.

If your drive space is at a premium, and you were doing something that required a lot of virtual memory (and you had it configured for a large amount of disk space), that could cause problems.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DiskPie 2.1 will draw you a nice pie and show where your space is being used.

Some burners have a setting about caching content before burning. This is very useful if you are making a medley CD with songs from a number of different sources, but not very useful in a situation like yours. Take a look at the Options.


----------

